# Thinking about a summer camp - Windells or Cascade for an adult?



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

So I've only been snowboarding since December but I've been going up as much as I can since then. I didn't know there were camps during the summer to get better at boarding. At this time, I'm seriously considering this if friends don't commit to a vacation during the summer

I'm wondering what makes the most sense between the two camps though for an adult (+30). Anyone here go to the adult programs these camps offer and can comment?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Home - Woodward at Copper the adult camp runs June 14th to the 18th that will be your best bet for more personalized 1 on 1. Plus I'm sponsoring that session.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks interesting. The trip is too soon though. I have a colleague that will be going on vacation around those dates and I need to provide coverage for her.

Thanks though


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Wen we drop my son off at high cascades there is always quite a few adults there for.summer camps. They have you separated from the kids in different housing and instructors. If you have never been to the pacific northwest I strongly suggest it.... probably the most beautiful part of the country. He is set up for session 3 mainly because of the pros that are scheduled for that session. Pat moore and chas guldemond are super nice chill guys that are extremely hard workers when it comes to boarding. The frends crew would be the rowdier camp to go to. They just attract that kind of crowd.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Argo. Appreciate the info

I have decided to hold off till next year to do this sort of thing. I don't think I'm ready for it yet but I hope I am for next year!


----------

